# airframe



## Porteño

I have not been able to find the Portuguese for this word. Could it be 'carcaça do aeronave', or is there a more appropriate word?


----------



## EDSM

Definição no dicionário: "carcaça ou estrutura de avião".
Na sua sugestão, ficaria melhor como _"carcaça da aeronave"_.

Exemplos:

Se estiver se referindo a um avião ou aeronave qualquer.
_"A empresa cedeu uma carcaça de aeronave."
"A empresa cedeu uma carcaça de avião."
_ 
Se estiver se referindo a um deles em específico.
_ "A empresa cedeu a carcaça da aeronave."
"A empresa cedeu a carcaça do avião."
_
Observe que areronave é femenino e avião é masculino_.

_Não sei escrever em inglês , se não entender, depois o povo ajuda_.
_


----------



## Porteño

EDSM said:


> Definição no dicionário: "carcaça ou estrutura de avião".
> Na sua sugestão, ficaria melhor como _"carcaça da aeronave"_.
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> Se estiver se referindo a um avião ou aeronave qualquer.
> _"A empresa cedeu uma carcaça de aeronave."_
> _"A empresa cedeu uma carcaça de avião."_
> 
> Se estiver se referindo a um deles em específico.
> _"A empresa cedeu a carcaça da aeronave."_
> _"A empresa cedeu a carcaça do avião."_
> 
> Observe que areronave é femenino e avião é masculino_._
> 
> Não sei escrever em inglês , se não entender, depois o povo ajuda_._


 
Muito obrigado, pois eu não había dado conta de que 'aeronave' é femenina.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Porteño.
Há também a palavra _fuselagem_:
[Do fr. fuselage.]
S. f. Aer. 
1. Estrutura de forma aproximadamente aerodinâmica que abriga a tripulação, passageiros e/ou carga, e à qual são fixadas as asas, as superfícies da cauda e onde se encontram os motores de uma aeronave.

Além de _fuselagem_, dependendo do contexto, _airframe_ também se traduz como _célula_ (inclusive em espanhol, como _fuselaje_ ou _célula_).
Por exemplo:
airframe/engine integration = integração motor-célula


----------



## Porteño

olivinha said:


> Oi, Porteño.
> Há também a palavra _fuselagem_:
> [Do fr. fuselage.]
> S. f. Aer.
> 1. Estrutura de forma aproximadamente aerodinâmica que abriga a tripulação, passageiros e/ou carga, e à qual são fixadas as asas, as superfícies da cauda e onde se encontram os motores de uma aeronave.
> 
> Além de _fuselagem_, dependendo do contexto, _airframe_ também se traduz como _célula_ (inclusive em espanhol, como _fuselaje_ ou _célula_).
> Por exemplo:
> airframe/engine integration = integração motor-célula


 
Porquê esquecí disso? Muito obrigado por refrescar minha memória!


----------



## coolbrowne

Mind you, fuselage is just _a part_ of the airframe





Porteño said:


> *Por quê* esquec*i* disso? Muito obrigado por refrescar minha memória!


Unless you are talking about wingless aircraft (helicoptes, dirigibles, etc) the airframe will include the wings and the empenage (control surfaces)


----------



## Porteño

coolbrowne said:


> Mind you, fuselage is just _a part_ of the airframeUnless you are talking about wingless aircraft (helicoptes, dirigibles, etc) the airframe will include the wings and the empenage (control surfaces)


 
I never thought the fuselage included the wings. I have always though it referred only to the body of the aircraft.


----------



## coolbrowne

You are correct, sir! 


Porteño said:


> I have always though it referred only to the body of the aircraft.


My apologies for not being clear. The _*airframe*_ includes the wings (if applicable). The *fuselage* is _part of_ the airframe.

Regards


----------



## Porteño

coolbrowne said:


> You are correct, sir! My apologies for not being clear. The _*airframe*_ includes the wings (if applicable). The *fuselage* is _part of_ the airframe.
> 
> Regards


 
Now I get it, there appears to be a little confusion as to how it is translated into Portuguese, so I am glad I chose to stay with my first thought of '_carcaça'._


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, sem querer dizer nada, a Olie é especialista nesta área.


----------



## olivinha

Yes, I have done numerous translations regarding aeronautical subjects, and the oficial translation for _airframe_ is _fuselaje_ and _célula_ at least, in Spain.
Porteño, open any European Union *JAR-OPS* doc (thera are many), available online, and you will confirm that.

Edit: *JAR-OPS* docs are available in Spanish, English, French...


----------



## Porteño

olivinha said:


> Yes, I have done numerous translations regarding aeronautical subjects, and the oficial translation for _airframe_ is _fuselaje_ and _célula_ at least, in Spain.
> Porteño, open any European Union *JAR-OPS* doc (thera are many), available online, and you will confirm that.
> 
> Edit: *JAR-OPS* docs are available in Spanish, English, French...


 
Thanks, but what I'm looking for is the Portuguese word.


----------



## olivinha

So you should look for the JAR-OPS (or EU-OPS) for Portugal, as it is also a member of the European Union. Or just find a good Portuguese translation for _fuselaje_.

You may also look here: http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryEdit.do

http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQuery.do


----------



## Vanda

Porteño, eu contino dizendo, a Olie é especialista nesta área. 

Fuselagem.


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Porteño, eu contino dizendo, a Olie é especialista nesta área.
> 
> Fuselagem.


 
Estoy de acordo, porém alguém disse que o 'airframe' incluiu as asas, pois a fuselagem é somente os casco. Agora Olie me enviou outro dicionário que será muito útil. (Disculpe - estoy misturando espanhol com portugués)



olivinha said:


> So you should look for the JAR-OPS (or EU-OPS) for Portugal, as it is also a member of the European Union. Or just find a good Portuguese translation for _fuselaje_.
> 
> You may also look here: http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryEdit.do


 

Many thanks.


----------



## coolbrowne

Com o risco de meter-me em sarilhos , penso que todos concordamos que fuselagem ("fuselage") é o charuto central da aeronave, ou seja, a aeronave menos asas, empenagem, etc.


Porteño said:


> Estoy de acordo, porém alguém disse que o 'airframe' incluiu as asas, pois a fuselagem é somente *o* casco.


Este artigo da Wikipedia confirma. (obrigado, *Vanda*)


Vanda said:


> Fuselagem.


Mas, como estamos a tratar de _airframe_, permitam-me sugerir este artigo (infelizmente sem contrapartida em português). E, se ainda me permitem, este artigo especializado enumera as partes de um _airframe_. Enfatizo este trecho onde está claramente dito que a empenagem é parte do _airframe_:


> The entire tail section is considered a single unit of the airframe, and is referred to as the “Empennage”.


Achei muito interessante o glossário internacional IATE, que é mais um recurso de peso. Entretanto, como qualquer outro dicionário, é incompleto por natureza; seus resultados devem ser tomados _cum grano salis_. Até mesmo de um dicionário dito técnico ou especializado não seria razoável exigir infalibilidade.

E nada mais disse, nem lhe foi perguntado


----------



## Porteño

coolbrowne said:


> Com o risco de meter-me em sarilhos , penso que todos concordamos que fuselagem ("fuselage") é o charuto central da aeronave, ou seja, a aeronave menos asas, empenagem, etc.Este artigo da Wikipedia confirma. (obrigado, *Vanda*)Mas, como estamos a tratar de _airframe_, permitam-me sugerir este artigo (infelizmente sem contrapartida em português). E, se ainda me permitem, este artigo especializado enumera as partes de um _airframe_. Enfatizao este trecho onde está claramente dito que a empenagem é parte do _airframe_:Achei muito interessante o glossário internacional IATE, que é mais um recurso de peso. Entretanto, como qualquer outro dicionário, é incompleto por natureza; seus resultados devem ser tomados _cum grano salis_. Até mesmo de um dicionário dito técnico ou especializado não seria razoável exigir infalibilidade.
> 
> E nada mais disse, nem lhe foi perguntado


 
Muito obrigado, tudo muito interessante.


----------

